# Any totally free tax filing software?



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm late on my tax filing. I've never used TurboTax or other programs to do taxes. I've always hired live preparers.

I won't be hiring a tax preparer this year, so just wondering if there's a tax preparation program for rideshare drivers that is truiy free? I realize Uber has promoted a certain tax software program in the past, but can't recall if it was only for Gold level drivers.

Thanks.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm platinum and I did TurboTax for free through Uber. Both state and federal. I don't know the requirements. The last few years you had to have it filed by the end of February to get it free. So I followed that rule I don't know if that's still in effect


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Lyft also offers free TurboTax business. Just google Lyft TurboTax. It's on Lyfts site somewhere.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Torrent a copy of TurboTax!


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I'm late on my tax filing. I've never used TurboTax or other programs to do taxes. I've always hired live preparers.
> 
> I won't be hiring a tax preparer this year, so just wondering if there's a tax preparation program for rideshare drivers that is truiy free? I realize Uber has promoted a certain tax software program in the past, but can't recall if it was only for Gold level drivers.
> 
> Thanks.


Freetaxusa


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Credit Karma has a free tax prep package and it will handle all the forms for self employed and also if you have investments.


----------



## Mcchucker (May 8, 2020)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I'm late on my tax filing. I've never used TurboTax or other programs to do taxes. I've always hired live preparers.
> 
> I won't be hiring a tax preparer this year, so just wondering if there's a tax preparation program for rideshare drivers that is truiy free? I realize Uber has promoted a certain tax software program in the past, but can't recall if it was only for Gold level drivers.
> 
> Thanks.


Credit karma offers free tax forms e-file. They even have every form you need for Uber filing free. 


Galveston said:


> Freetaxusa


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Uber and Lyft usually have codes for TurboTax for free.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I just use freefillableforms https://www.irs.gov/e-file-providers/before-starting-free-file-fillable-forms


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I'm late on my tax filing. I've never used TurboTax or other programs to do taxes. I've always hired live preparers.
> 
> I won't be hiring a tax preparer this year, so just wondering if there's a tax preparation program for rideshare drivers that is truiy free? I realize Uber has promoted a certain tax software program in the past, but can't recall if it was only for Gold level drivers.
> 
> Thanks.


The IRS has free tax software.
TurboTax and H&H Block are buying up first page web presence. Thr IRS is a few pages back.....

Try IRS.gov.


----------

